# Mallards and Teal



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Made it out with firstflight the other day. We ended up with 6 mallards and a nice drake greenwing teal (which firstflight shot, i might add ) Whoever said teal leave early, here's your proof there are still some around. I also ended up with a banded greenhead as well  Had a great time, can't wait to get back out there.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

nice ducks I see I am not the only crazy one. That one seems to have a headache.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

nice! ive killed GWs in januray before its the bw teal that are early migrators,


----------



## ccultrona12 (Jul 25, 2009)

So mark was it u or terry that took the head off of the one duck? haha kinda pissed i missed out on this


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I knocked it down and it sailed to the other side of the pond, terry went over and finished it off


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice shootin Marky Mark


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Good shootin guys. Hey Mark, when we huntin' the Pataskala pond?!


----------



## nschap (Jan 6, 2008)

we have shot teal and woodies in jan. around grand lake area


----------



## Luv2dukhnt (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice shootn.


----------

